# Does anyone have any experience of alaskan malamute x gsd?



## springtime13 (12 February 2012)

Hi all, after losing my dog of a lifetime last month I feel like I'd like to welcome a new dog into my life. I have seen a beautiful 10 month old malamute x gsd looking for a new home. She looks small for this breed, I'd say medium size and def has more of the look of the gsd but carrying the more unsual markings of the mal. The write up of her looks lovely, loyal and loving, fab recall and well socialised with other dogs and kids (although that isn't such an issue for us as we don't have any). What do you think the main issues would be with such a breed? As we live in Leics and the dog is in scotland, we would want to be well considered before we drove up to look at her.


----------



## misterjinglejay (12 February 2012)

I have pure malamutes, and they are a handful, to say the least. They have an incredably high prey drive (have to watch them with our cats - who they've been brought up with!), very stubborn, and can have dominant tendancies. They will jump (high), dig or generally squirm out of the garden, and as a breed, can never be let off the lead. I have a very good artilcle as to why they can never run free (pm me if you would like to read it).
They are working dogs, and need to work - I sled mine; get bored, and thus destructive, very easily.
I love them to bits, but, and I cannot stress this enough, do your homework - they are quite a specialised breed!!!! 
I know nothing about GSD's other than they seem lovely dogs.


----------



## Red30563 (12 February 2012)

A friend of mine has one. He is now 8 but they have had him since he was about 5 months old (he was from a rescue centre.)

Alfie is Malamute-sized, quite chunky, with a very thick coat and the characteristic curled over tail, but mid-brown in colour, like a GSD.

He has a super temperament but he is very vocal, especially towards other dogs. He is friendly with them when they meet but his barking does freak some nervous ones out. He also barks a lot when visitors come to the house. 

He lives with their other dog, a 12 year old female Beagle, Molly. They get on well but don't play together or snuggle up together. They are very different characters. When they are out on walks, they do things very differently from each other: the GSD/Mal likes to roam far and wide, galloping for long distances (his recall is pretty good though). Whereas the beagle likes to snuffle around in hedgerows, following scents, typical of her breed.


----------



## springtime13 (12 February 2012)

Thanks misterjay, that is really useful to know. I have heard that the mals are a real handful and more dog than I think we could cope with. I guess with first crosses, you never know what you're going to end up with. In an ideal world, I guess I would like the gsd nature in terms of being a good and relatively easy companion but with the more destinctive mal colours. Never going to be a guarantee though. 

Red, your friend's dog sounds lovely. We certainly wouldn't mind the barking 
aspect. Having recall would be really important to us. We wouldn't want to take on a dog who couldn't go off the lead. It sounds like your friend's dog has more of the gsd character. 

I would say we were experienced dog owners, in that we always had dogs growing up and since leaving uni I have had 3 dogs. Saying that, other than my patterdale they have all been really easy and straight forward to bring on.


----------



## lexiedhb (12 February 2012)

Is this cross what Lady La La's Ty is?

Maybe PM her.


----------



## frankie7 (12 February 2012)

I have a GSD x Mal x husky (an iniut) and she is lovely! (although she does have her moments!!) 

the most fantastic temprement you could want in a dog, very tolerant but will but them in their place if necessary (usually just by flattening them until they are calm) she loves the cats (a bit too much) and is facinated by the Guinea pigs and sits nose to nose with them (through the bars). 

Recall is slightly iffy but is getting much better now she is older (she is 4 now) she does agility and obedience (although not amaizing and she will not retrieve anything)  and the hair..... oh god the hair!!!


----------



## springtime13 (12 February 2012)

Lexie - thanks for this, I will try and PM her. New to this forum, so will hopefully work it out. 

Frankie, yours sounds lovely! We have two rescued rabbits, and although ours live in fort knox due to very high prey drive patterdale it would be very stressful for the dog if she knew they were there but couldn't get at them. Likewise, it's great news that yours has recall. It seems that all the googling I've done seems to suggest that the malamute x gsd makes for a nice dog, although very much in need for exercise. I'd be keen to do agility/ obedience training but would probably fall short on the sledding front


----------



## Lady La La (12 February 2012)

Yeah Tys is a GSD x Mal. I recieved your pm but my phone wont let me reply 

I think as with all crosses it depends on which breed traits each individual dog carries, but on the whole, no I wouldn't asvise it. Bad cross IMO.
Tys is very clever and gets bored easily, so if you work a lot as I do, bare that in mind. Tysons re call is non existsnt, hes terrible off lead - never comes back!
Seperation anxiety is a bit of an issue too, and hes very destructive in the home when he's alone. 
Hes a lovely dog mind, cant fault his temperament in regards to personality - hes very friendly, good with other dogs (all be it bouncey like tigger) but he takes a lot to keep his brain occupied.

Sorry if thats a bit rambley, but all in all if I was offered one again I's say hell no  x


----------



## blackcob (12 February 2012)

Middle dog there is my friend's inuit (GSD/mal/husky, no idea what proportions of which). Stunning dog, lovely temperament (lives in a busy pub!) but unreliable recall, no inclination towards obedience, not easily trained, hugely vocal, moults about twice as much as the huskies do. Pulls like a steam train on the lead but not really athletic enough for the kind of sports the huskies do. Inclined towards separation anxiety. 

I think as soon as you incorporate any of the northern spitzy breeds you have to accept that there's a very good chance of getting a stubborn dog with poor recall (and a chance that they can never be let off the lead safely). I would be panicking about hips on a mal x GSD too.

There's a reason these kind of dogs go up for rehoming between 6 and 18 months, they're a pain in the arse.


----------



## springtime13 (12 February 2012)

Lady La La and black cob - thanks for posting. It's really useful to hear some of the less rose tinted view point than I've been convincing myself of . The bitch in question is def more gsd in looks than either of your dogs and from speaking to the owner, seems more gsd in temperament. She confirmed that recall is fine, isn't destructive in the house and is regularly left for hours at a time with no issues. The only hang up seems to be that she is nervous and submissive of large bouncy dogs. As always though, you can never be sure when buying a dog off a stranger. Hips wise though, hmm. I was wondering that myself. I know that the people who sell these designer dogs don't usually worry themselves with any health checks. I guess the only thing in her favour is that the owner has two very small children so I doubt she's been exercised hard before 6 months (which I hear can contribute to hip dysplasia)


----------



## springtime13 (12 February 2012)

And love your pain in the ass comment! hmm would she find my patterdale a good influence??


----------



## Lady La La (12 February 2012)

I forgot vocal, so very vocal 
To be fair this dog sounds the complete opposite to Tyson, which can only be good lol


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 February 2012)

My dog is a northern inuit  which is a breed  mixed with marmalute  gsd and husky

 my dog even tho has marmalute  does not run after prey unless you telll him  he lives with 3 gets and has a special bond with one of them


----------



## springtime13 (12 February 2012)

Leviathan - arrhh now your dog is the most like the dog in question. Although only from the side view - yours looks more wolfy from the front. She looks very gsd. Would you say yours has more of a gsd temperament?  Trainable, recall etc


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 February 2012)

springtime13 said:



			Leviathan - arrhh now your dog is the most like the dog in question. Although only from the side view - yours looks more wolfy from the front. She looks very gsd. Would you say yours has more of a gsd temperament?  Trainable, recall etc
		
Click to expand...

 he has a very soft temperament  is a bit thick like marmalutes can be 

 GSD do not have white on ( unless pure white all over )

George  has white paws white eyebrows white on  his muzzle   and chest is white there are many shades of northern inuits
 he is very trainable comes out with the horses without a lead 

http://www.mahleknortherninuits.co.uk/

 If this dog your looking at has white on as George has he could be Northern Inuit 
 as you will see here none   of the GSD have white 

http://www.nwk9.com/type_comparison.htm


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 February 2012)

Sorry, there are tonnes of GSDs with white patches on chests and toes, I see enough of them!!! Two showline GSDs I saw today with my own eyes today had white on their chests. And one Czech dog, all grey/sable, with white back feet.

No offence to anyone who owns this mix but the balanced 'best of both' ones are in the minority in my opinion.

Again, no offence to individual dogs or owners etc, but I have no idea how the original thought came about that this mix was a good idea in the first place.

They are two completely different breeds in terms of character, original use, etc.

Not trying to put you off but go in with your eyes open and work hard on your training.


----------



## MurphysMinder (12 February 2012)

As you can see from the replies the very fact that 2 breeds are combined means its a bit of a lucky dip which breed traits will come through.  The first question I would ask is why are they parting with her at 10 months?  Also if you fancy this cross, what about the older bitch on preloved you posted about


----------



## Spook (12 February 2012)

A friend has a Husky (is that the same as an Alaskan Malamute)  X GSD..... it looks like a GSD and has no sockets for it's hip joints.... we are in Scotland ..... They were sold through the local paper as "Wolf Look-a-likes"..... says it all realy!!!!!!


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 February 2012)

That's another issue. While I am aware that some breeders (indeed, some on this board ) of these mixes are very tight on health testing, some others who are more interested in quick cash say:
GSA x Husky (or Malamute) = TADA! cross one breed with the other and INSTANTLY no more hereditary health problems! Hip Dysplasia Be Gone!!
Which of course is ballcocks if neither parent has been x-rayed has been shown to have low hip-scores.
You breed an unknown to an unknown and you do nothing to lessen the possibility of health problems. It's a sales pitch for people who can't be arsed shelling out a couple of hundred for x-rays/grades.


----------



## gunnergundog (12 February 2012)

It's 30 years since I had a GSD and have never had a mal or husky.  However, in my (second hand) experience from friends it would appear that people are often able to have a reliable recall and let these dogs off lead when young juveniles but that that all goes out of the window as they get older.

All I would say is just don't get lulled into a false sense of security that just because the dog has a good recall at 10 months that it will also at 20 or 30 months.  Just something to bear in mind.


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (12 February 2012)

MurphysMinder said:



			The first question I would ask is why are they parting with her at 10 months?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this. I would be taking what they say with a pinch of salt, they are obviously getting rid for a reason and so likely to be economical with the truth! I looked after an Inuit for 2 years when I did dog day care and although she was a fab dog, her recall was poor and she had a huge prey drive. I could let her off the lead as I walked all of the dogs on a very quiet beach and could see for miles around me but there is no way I would have let her off in any other circumstance. Although I loved her dearly I would never own one, too much hard work. But respect to people that do!


----------



## springtime13 (12 February 2012)

Murphy's minder - yes the preloved one was lovely, but having lost my best friend recently at the age of 12 I want a younger one - to have the maximum time with them. I don't want a puppy as I work and wouldn't want to leave one so young and tbh I wouldn't want to give money to most of the people which breed so called designer breeds like the mal x gsd. So I really I am looking at the 6- 12 month age. The story with this particular bitch is that they are moving out the area and into accomodation where they don't allow dogs. I know that increasingly, this is the case in private sector housing. Spook, that is so awful. Could the dog even walk? Leviathan - she is not white at all, she is shades of cream and blonde. I would post a pic of her up, but don't know if it would be appropriate.


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 February 2012)

I hate to be cynical, but the amount of people emigrating and moving house on the dog section of free websites would appear to be a lot higher than the national average.

Again, I am not saying don't get her, just be prepared to put a hell of a lot of work in.


----------



## misterjinglejay (12 February 2012)

Actually, I do echo the hips problem - mals definitely have this issue, and it sounds like GSD's do as well. 
Yes, exercise is a factor (for mals, as a very rough guide, it's 10 mins walking per month of age from about 4-5 months , no stairs etc),, but genetics play a huge part - I wonder if the parents were scored???


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 February 2012)

I am rambling here, bear with me.

I saw a post on an American website last week, about lack of drive in modern GSDs. 
One reply went along the lines of 'people just want a dog with the character of a laid back labrador in a different jacket'.

That's a big issue - these dogs look amazing. However the mixes of breeds which produce these looks are often not easy.

You have to modify your life and adapt it around these breeds a lot of the time. 
I have one GSD I cannot let off around the lead in unfenced areas. A pain, but I have to do it. 
I have one GSD that NEEDS to be active and mentally stimulated every day and be knackered by the evening, or woe betide me. If that means getting up 90 minutes earlier than I need to, if that means I spend ten minutes in the house after work before going out again with him, if that means I cannot leave him unattended in a room for five minutes or else he will start eating the sofa, if I have to shell out top whack when I go away on hols so he can be in a kennel where they will actually do something with him and stimulate him, then, so be it. I wanted a working dog and I got one.

If you want a perfect dog who will lie on the sofa all day and not play up if he doesn't get out for a massive walk every day or doesn't have a job to do - don't get these breeds or a mix of these breeds.

Breeders breeding the type of dog who only really wants to lie on the sofa all day and not do anything, breeding all the drive and spark out of a breed, is to the detriment of those breeds.
Breeders breeding high-drive dogs together and selling them based on looks to people who's set-up or requirements cannot cope with the energy levels and needs of these dogs, are also acting in the worst interests of these breeds.

If you want a quiet, easy, low-energy dog with good recall, neither a GSD or a Malamute nor a mix of the two is the one you want IMO.

This female has not reached maturity, these breeds often do not physically or mentally mature until up to 2.5yrs - that's when your issues can start to present themselves.
My young dog is 13 months and he is only really *starting* to push me now.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 February 2012)

Girl on pet forums has Mals. She spent £10 grand on his hip replacements. The pictures are quite scary: (scroll down to see the x rays)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/118528-diary-hip-replacement.html


----------



## springtime13 (12 February 2012)

Thanks cavecanem, that is really interesting food for thought. I didn't set out with a burning desire to have myself a gsd x mal, I stumbled upon her because I was looking to find a dog which had a resemblance of my dream dog who I lost last month. Difficult to pin down, as she was a real mongrel, the only certainty was that she had some gsd blood in her. So I was trawling through the internet looking for gsd crosses and said dog caught my eye. Which is why I posted the thread earlier to canvas some opinions. It's been great though, because I never thought I have so many people which such a wide range of opinions and experiences of the type. Not sure what to do now, I have had dogs all my life and have a real commitment to see it through with any animal in my care. Patterdale terriers (although easier in size) come with a real health warning and we've seen him right and he's a wonderful dog now. All our dogs have been rescued at the teenage stage and we've had to out issues. The women could be lying through her teeth to get rid of a difficult dog, or maybe she's not. It's like buying a horse really. You never know until you're stuck with it


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 February 2012)

Well gawd, if you can turn a Patterdale right then this girl should be a walk in the park


----------



## springtime13 (12 February 2012)

He he


----------



## blackcob (12 February 2012)

Posting briefly as at work but if you have a spare hour have a search for some of my previous posts in AAD - I too took on an adolescent northern breed dog because the owner was 'moving abroad' - absolute bull, he was advertising another dog from the same address six months later. Two years of blood, sweat and tears later I have A Good Dog but by god it was hard going and it has changed my life irreversibly. Tread very, very cautiously.


----------



## Lady La La (12 February 2012)

As I said earlier, my advice can only be 'dont do it' unless you have the time, experience and confidence to cope with the 'quirks'
All the hip cments on here have worried me somewhat


----------



## Oberon (12 February 2012)

Mine is a Utonagan x British Inuit (so basically a mash of GSD, Husky, Malamute)

He is a fab dog. Very friendly to humans - not so much to other dogs (although that is my own fault). He has brilliant recall

[YOUTUBE]VqkW0yEpXPI[/YOUTUBE]

But if you are too busy re-arranging the house and not giving enough attention, he can be naughty....

[YOUTUBE]a4qjM542r_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 February 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			Sorry, there are tonnes of GSDs with white patches on chests and toes, I see enough of them!!! Two showline GSDs I saw today with my own eyes today had white on their chests. And one Czech dog, all grey/sable, with white back feet.

No offence to anyone who owns this mix but the balanced 'best of both' ones are in the minority in my opinion.

Again, no offence to individual dogs or owners etc, but I have no idea how the original thought came about that this mix was a good idea in the first place.

They are two completely different breeds in terms of character, original use, etc.

Not trying to put you off but go in with your eyes open and work hard on your training.
		
Click to expand...


 well  that doesnt matter the point is people are mixing breeds  cockerpoodle for one.


 I for one like the Northern Inuit  good looking dog  loyal friendly .
 I see no problem in mixing quality dogs with good breeding .

 They mix breeds / colours in all breed of animal including humans 

 OP if you like the dog  thats all that matters.


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 February 2012)

It's my opinion and I am entitled to it, as you are yours Leviathan 
Obviously people like them or they would not exist.

If all the crosses of these breeds were quality dogs with good breeding (how does one have proof of this, without evidence of lineage and health testing?) then I would not have an issue but there are a lot of people mating any old GSD to any old husky or malamute and selling them for top dollar based on looks and looks alone.

Also if I were interested in breeding and I had a quality GSD of good breeding I would breed it to...another quality GSD with good breeding  likewise with a Malamute.

Mixing the colours is not the issue, you just need to stop saying there is no white in the GSD apart from all-whites, as I have seen you say that on here before and it is not true, I can see it with my own eyes any day of the week, I don't need to read it from a weblink.


----------



## Shutterbug (12 February 2012)

Agree with everyone who advises think long and hard and make sure you have the time and patience to commit.  My Korben in a pure malamute and we are currently going through the adolescent months - he is almost 2 - they need firm handling and someone who is not afraid to put them in their place.  They are a handful if not exercised enough -Korben is going into doggy hospital on Wed for luxating patella surgery and is on restricted, short leash walks at the moment - he has gone from being walked 2 hours a day to being walked 20 mins a day - he has tore through 2 kitchen doors from boredom simply because hes not getting enough exercise.  They cant be exercised off leash - one whiff of prey and he would be off like a shot.  They do respond to training well, Korben is a very clever boy but if he doesnt feel like doing the sit thing he wont do it - very opinionated dogs who like to talk a lot - we have to pause the TV when Korben wants a chat cause he demands our full attention.

On the plus side - very friendly, loves everyone, my 12 year old can wrestle him to the floor and hes not got a bad bone in his body - hes very loyal, and loves other dogs despite the breed rep for being same sex aggressive his best pal is the little staffie next door who he loves to play with. And I cant walk him without being stopped 2/3 times and complimented on how stunning my big teddy bear is 

I want another one - but have to wait until Korben recovers from his surgery and is fit for another dog to be introduced.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 February 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			you just need to stop saying there is no white in the GSD apart from all-whites, as I have seen you say that on here before and it is not true, I can see it with my own eyes any day of the week,
		
Click to expand...

I do not have to stop saying  there is no white  I am entitled  to say that I will not stop just because you say so. 

 I personally have never seen a *GSD* with white on.In over 40 years 
 The only ones I have seen in all the shows I have been to are Marmalutes- Huskys- Northern Inuit .

I will continue to say true  GSD do not have white unless they have some  history of those breeds mentioned  in their heritage .


----------



## MurphysMinder (12 February 2012)

Nobody can stop you saying true GSDs do not have white without a history of the breeds mentioned, but you would be incorrect. I have had GSDs with white flashes on their chest, tip of tail, toes etc, and that is from many generations of my own lines going back 30 + years, I am pretty sure there were no mals or similar lurking in my back garden.
Oh and its Malamute not Marmalute


----------



## Oberon (12 February 2012)

Hevs said:



			And I cant walk him without being stopped 2/3 times and complimented on how stunning my big teddy bear is 

Click to expand...

It can get tiresome when you are in a rush or don't feel like talking to people....

I've had people pull over and get out of their cars to stroke him

Sometimes I feel like wearing a Tshirt that says, "He's an Inuit, Yes he is big. Yes he is friendly, Yes he eats alot."

Then I wouldn't need to say anything


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 February 2012)

Right, so you haven't seen it so therefore it must not be true?

Well I must be colour-blind because I saw two black and gold purebred showline German Shepherd Dogs (both of whom have won in the showring) with white patches on their chests today and one workingline Czech-bred GSD with white back feet with my own eyes TODAY. They are all very much true GSDs unless you have managed to re-write the breed standard.

Silly me, you obviously know better than I do


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 February 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			Right, so you haven't seen it so therefore it must not be true?

Well I must be colour-blind because I saw two black and gold purebred showline German Shepherd Dogs (both of whom have won in the showring) with white patches on their chests today and one workingline Czech-bred GSD with white back feet with my own eyes TODAY. They are all very much true GSDs unless you have managed to re-write the breed standard.

Silly me, you obviously know better than I do 

Click to expand...


  W/E

 my post  said I have never seen a GSD with white on or is that not explain simply enough????

  The OP said the dog she is interested looked like mine  which is a Northern Inuit . I am not posting anymore about white hairs or not  Until someone shows me  papers   of a GSD with white hairs I will continue to say I HAVE NEVER SEEN ONE  .

 OP check its paperwork  see what the history of the dog is in the way of temperament .I would guess its a nice  dog that would recall or it wouldn't be up for adoption etc


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 February 2012)

No, you said 

*GSD do not have white on ( unless pure white all over )* 

Which is not true. I have seen numerous pedigree papers, many of them for purebred GSDs which have white hairs on their bodies and are not all white 

Anyway, I have had a bad day and this is a pretty silly discourse so I shall stop snarking, I know what I know, and this is not helping the OP


----------



## blackcob (12 February 2012)

More likely it's a pain in the arse of a dog that they can't deal with any more and want rid. The write-up for my own bitch was word perfect, he might as well have claimed the dog shat rose petals and farted rare perfumes, needless to say the reality was quite different. 

Will leave the GSD chat to CC, that thudding I can hear in the background is quite possibly her head meeting the desk.


----------



## Murphy88 (12 February 2012)

[/QUOTE] OP check its paperwork  see what the history of the dog is in the way of temperament .I would guess its a nice  dog that would recall or it wouldn't be up for adoption etc[/QUOTE]

Huh? Because only nice dogs with good recall are put up for adoption? If it was such a nice dog, you'd have thought the owner might be trying a little harder to find suitable accomodation (and yes, some people genuinely have to give up animals for this reason, but I am a little sceptical with this breeding and age of dog!).

As for "I will continue to say true GSD do not have white unless they have some history of those breeds mentioned in their heritage"

Surely Leviathan, you can admit that just because you have never seen something doesn't mean it doesn't exist. Given that CC and MM probably know more about GSDs than the rest of this forum put together, I would think the sensible thing would be to assume that they might actually know what they are talking about rather than demanding to see papers for the mystical GSD-with-white-bits?!


----------



## MurphysMinder (12 February 2012)

Leviathan said:



			he has a very soft temperament  is a bit thick like marmalutes can be 

 GSD do not have white on ( unless pure white all over )

George  has white paws white eyebrows white on  his muzzle   and chest is white there are many shades of northern inuits
 he is very trainable comes out with the horses without a lead 

http://www.mahleknortherninuits.co.uk/

 If this dog your looking at has white on as George has he could be Northern Inuit 
 as you will see here none   of the GSD have white 

http://www.nwk9.com/type_comparison.htm

Click to expand...



That is fair enough to say you have never seen a GSD with white on, but as you can see above you did actually state quite categorically that GSDs do not have white on, which is not correct.
Back to the dog the OP is interested in, I would agree check papers and ask loads of questions, perhaps try and speak to vets or any training club she has been to.  I'm afraid I am cynical enough to not believe that the fact it is up for rehoming automatically makes it a nice dog.


----------



## blackcob (12 February 2012)

They are asking an insane amount of money for the dog in question. My neutered, chipped, vaxed


----------



## blackcob (12 February 2012)

three months of temperament assessment in a foster home and a lifetime guarantee of support and taking the dog back no questions asked any time in the future was half the price of the one the OP is looking at. And an excellent dog rescue benefitted from the proceeds, not a feckless dog launderer.


----------



## shadowboy (12 February 2012)

I have 2 pure mals. One is 9 the other is 12 months old. Both have very good recall. Yes the young one will run off to chase something eg a phesant, but as soon as its out of reach he's back- straight away- the old girl doesnt even bother trying the chase any more- even when we saw three deer the other day. I had owned GSD's and Spaniels before and I find them to be willful but kind dogs. They want to be with you but are never 'desperate to please' We both work full time but manage. They are walked for 40 min in the morning - half of that is off lead. Dog walker walks them for about 20min on lead. We then get home at 5 and they then get 45min to an hour in wonter and longer when the evenings draw out. Ours are not noisy uuntill you walk through the door- then they woo at you for a good five min, do a little dance etc and then they are quiet again. They are very very clever and cannot be fooled and that coupled with a willfull attitude is why many give up on them- but if you stick with it they are very obedient and enjoyable dogs.


----------



## frankie7 (12 February 2012)

My inuit's parents were hip scored. We got a 5 gen "pedigree" ( I realise she is not a real breed) and they were all hip scored so not all the breeding is irresponsible, she makes a noise when we are nearly at the beach as she is excited but we did not hear her bark until we got the jrt.


----------



## MurphysMinder (12 February 2012)

Severnmiles who used to be on here breeds inuits and she scores all her stock and has had some really good results, so would totally agree with you that not all breeders are irresponsible.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 February 2012)

MurphysMinder said:



			That is fair enough to say you have never seen a GSD with white on, but as you can see above you did actually state quite categorically that GSDs do not have white on, which is not correct.
Back to the dog the OP is interested in, I would agree check papers and ask loads of questions, perhaps try and speak to vets or any training club she has been to.  I'm afraid I am cynical enough to not believe that the fact it is up for rehoming automatically makes it a nice dog.
		
Click to expand...

M M  I finished with the subject about white hairs - no white hairs . 
 I have more important things to worry about .
 I have said my piece  finito.


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 February 2012)

I was at pains to say that a lot of breeders (including Severnmiles, I miss her on here!) are very strong on health testing.
If you are going to do it, do it right, and some are, thankfully!


----------



## Shutterbug (16 February 2012)

Oberon said:



			It can get tiresome when you are in a rush or don't feel like talking to people....

I've had people pull over and get out of their cars to stroke him

Sometimes I feel like wearing a Tshirt that says, "He's an Inuit, Yes he is big. Yes he is friendly, Yes he eats alot."

Then I wouldn't need to say anything 

Click to expand...

LOL - yes it can and I feel like my 45 min morning walk would be 30 mins if I was left alone - might start wearing bright pink headphones on walks to deter people from talking to me


----------

